
Tradeoffs in Innovative Careers - mhunter
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2011/11/28/tradeoffs-in-innovative-careers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thisisgoingtobebig+%28%3A%3AThis+is+going+to+be+BIG%3A%3A%29
======
tptacek
This post engages with three questions:

* Should I go to work for a "name" startup or should I take a risk on a no-name company? (Its answer: take the risk).

* Should I accept a lesser or orthogonal role to get my foot in the door, or hold out for my dream role? (Its answer: either is fine, but be very careful about getting typecast and don't expect your foot-in-the-door role to change).

* Should I start my own company or go work at a startup? (Its answer: start once but don't feel bad about giving up).

These feel like pretty important questions, in the sense that they are THE
MOST IMPORTANT QUESTIONS PEOPLE LOOKING FOR STARTUP JOBS HAVE TO ANSWER.

Instead, we spent the day this was submitted arguing (ignorantly) about
"bailouts", and I found this post with zero upvotes.

Good job, HN.

